# Biete Ifm Konturensensor(Visionssensor)



## lorenz2512 (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
biete ein neuen Konturensensor von IFM, IFMnr.:O2D220 , die Software kann kostenlos bei IFM heruntergeladen werden. Der Sensor ist noch in der
OVP, noch nie Eingebaut.
Preisvorstellung 200€ +Versand Neupreis 683€
hier der Link für die Daten: http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!O2D220.html


----------



## Buerste (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin erst jetzt auf den Eintrag gestossen, da ich aktuell einen IFM O2D220 suche.

Ist das noch aktuell?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Juli 2011)

hallo,
ja ist noch aktuell, habe auch noch einen O2D222 (nur kurz getestet, daher wie neu) für 150€ anzubieten, desweiteren einen O2D229(der hat gebrauchsspuren und die ein-und ausgänge sind npn) für125€, und eine 3D camera von IFM O3D201 (kurz getestet, wie neu) für 150€. Kabel und Befestigung kann ich leider nicht mit anbieten, da ich die im gebrauch habe, können aber bei ifm dazu gekauft werden.


----------



## Buerste (30 Juli 2011)

Danke, ich brauche nur den O2D220 (wir tauschen damit gegen einen O2D222, der ist dann wahrscheinlich übrig).

Du kannst mich auf jaetzold@arcor.de für die Details kontaktieren.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 August 2011)

hallo,
der O2D220 ist verkauft, der rest ist noch zu haben.


----------

